
Tesla Doubles Its Superchargers with Massive Solar Stations - ahiknsr
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-24/tesla-doubles-its-superchargers-with-massive-solar-stations
======
stupidhn
What is with these headlines?

Tesla announced that it wants to increase their Supercharging capacity, which
is pretty obvious considering they want to sell 5x as many cars over the next
couple years.

I don't see _anything_ in the article about "Massive Solar Stations", outside
of the fact that "some" of the new stations will be solar powered (just like
some of the old ones were supposed to be).

